
Is Elon Musk investing in hole digging to create a magnetic field on Mars? - DonnyV
http://askanastronomer.org/planets/2015/11/20/can-we-create-a-magnetic-field-for-mars/
======
DonnyV
Apparently one of the ways to restart Mars magnetic field is set off a nuclear
bomb near its core to restart lava flow. With that and the spin of the planet
would create a magnetic field which would protect the planet from solar wind
and radiation. Then the only thing you would need to do is thicken up the
atmosphere for it to be heavy enough to stay on the planet. I think it's
possible?

